# The MFJ-9200 - a good deal on a rig now only found on the used market



## DKRinAK

Jan 2017 - MFJ is no longer selling the -9200 transceiver. As of 1 Jan there is no NOS available. Unless you are able to buy used - the rig is gone. Now, we wait to see if they will even offer a replacement. At this point I am doubtful...










(H/T K8AI)

But should you be fortunate to find one for sale used -

If you are a licensed Amateur operator, odds are that you have at least thought of carrying a HF rigs into the woods. There is now on the 'used' market a very nice, six band, digital, QRP rig that may be just the thing. An MFJ-9200 transceiver. If you find this post of interest, you can look up the specifics on line.

Here are the highlights:
Originally selling for $230 shipped with all the band modules, an amazing price point. The cost is less than many kits.

Covers Six HF bands - 80M thru 15 m - each band is fully covered with some nearby SW broadcast band coverage as well.

Audio filter is good for SSB/AM and CW. Transmit is CW only at 5 watts.

Small form factor, low current draw on RX (~40 mA)

Easy to read display and simple controls - a real Trail Friendly rig.

You will need to use a resonant antenna or an external tuner. I use a SOTA tuner with an EFHW wire. Seems to work for me. A set of 8 AA batteries is more than enough for a weekend of operating or just cruising the SW bands to read the mail while sitting under the stars.

Here is my 9200 is packed for transit in a water-tight Pelican (1060) case. This is a lite weight set up. The Pelican case and small bag used for the antenna stuff is fully 1/3 of the total station weight. 









I've taken this on commercial flights more than once with no issues. The top of the carry case is transparent; I leave a copy of my license on top to be visible just in case. I've never had the TSA weenies even ask me to open the case.

Two things folks here may find off-putting - CW only transmit. Either you like/ use this mode or not. To change bands, you will need to open the case and swap modules - just like several other lightweight rigs. Use use 35mm films cans to carry any extra modules. The case screws are not captive, so some care is in order.

Bottom line - a small form factor rig, with very good sensitivity and low current draw - just the rig to put in your backpack for fun, to allow family to keep track of you or to use as a shortwave radio to catch the news or music found on the air.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Thanks for posting these two posts, I haven’t looked much in portable hf operation. I knew of a few radios but not this one or the other Chinese hb in your other post.


----------



## DKRinAK

There are actually about 10


sgtusmc98 said:


> Thanks for posting these two posts, I haven't looked much in portable hf operation. I knew of a few radios but not this one or the other Chinese hb in your other post.


There are about 10 'new' qrp rigs- if you count the new single band units now on the market.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Elecraft xk2 and 3 are the only ones I’ve looked at, I’m not saying that snobbishly by any means, I just heard of them and looked into them. Put the kx3 on the dream list but have other priorities at the moment for dropping that kind of money at this point. Some of the other priorities involve radio.


----------



## sgtusmc98

I will also say if I get one I want it multi band with an internal tuner, I would want to carry as little as possible and deploy quickly


----------



## FrankW

I wish I knew more about this stuff. I need to get a class somewhere.


----------



## DKRinAK

Just a note, I replaced my -9200 with a SW3B radio set.

great rig, easy on batteries and low cost to boot.


----------

